# Quetsion: Widest Wheels for the 05



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the widest wheel that will fit on the 05 goat. I want to get some wide 18s or 19s to do the auto cross next spring.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

sure thing, 19x9 will fit on the rear, MTI says so.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

tell me what number on teh tire tells u the width of the tire and how tall ie 245/45/r17 i want wider tires not taller


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

ok, here ya go

245 - width in millimeters of the tread itself, not actually the tire
45 - aspect ratio of the tire. So this tire is 45% of 245mm in height
17 - diameter of the wheel your mounting the tire to.

Here is some trick math for ya.

245-45-17 is the same height as a 255-40-17 or a 245-35-18.

When staying with the same rim, when you increase width by 10, decrease your aspect ratio by 5. When changing rims, also known as plus sizing, for every increase in rim size, you want to decrease your aspect ratio by 10.

This will keep the overall diameter roughly the same.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

so if i want the tire a bit wider raise or decrese the mid num?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

say your a 245-45-17 and you want more width. you have these to choose from.

255-40-17
265-35-17
275-40-17
285-35-17
315-35-17
335-30-17


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

ok so i can go with 275/40/17 on the rears on the 05 with out rolling the edge?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> ok so i can go with 275/40/17 on the rears on the 05 with out rolling the edge?


good question. well mike? what are the tires on the 05-06 vett thats how wide i want mine. thoughts plz :cool


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I, too would like to have my wheels and Tires as wide as the vettes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> good question. well mike? what are the tires on the 05-06 vett thats how wide i want mine. thoughts plz :cool


2006 Corvette is as follows, 05 was the same.

245/40ZR18.0 on an 18x8.5 rim
285/35ZR19.0 on a 19x10 rim


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> ok so i can go with 275/40/17 on the rears on the 05 with out rolling the edge?



Had to roll fenders with 275/40/17 P-zero's.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Had to roll the drivers side with 245/40/18's. But I went with foose wheels 18x8.5. Alittle more offset out for more lip on the rim.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

just the drivers side ???


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I had to roll both fenders w/ BFG 275/35/18 drag radial w/ 52mm offset


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

tires dont have an offset, what rims did you go with?


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have some 255/40/17 toyos sitting in my garage ,I was thinking of putting them on the stock wheels ,should I have any problems?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

on stock rims, nope!


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

you betcha!


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

You should be able to put 275/40/17's nitto's on with no problems. Their not as wide as advertised anyway, just a little narrower, more like 255-260 for some reason. Thats probably what I'll end up doing anyway.


----------

